#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  C# for WORD Automation

## Assassin

The automation of word using C # is to generate the Word document programmatically using the C # code. Working in Word is considered simple, but doing the same programmatically becomes a bit complicated. The automation of words almost completely involves working with objects and reference types. Almost all of the activities we do in Word 2003 can be done programmatically using C # or VB. Activities such as Enter a table of contents, Link documents, Mail merge, Insert documents, Insert documents, Insert images, Watermark, etc. it can be done programmatically. 
Setup your work environment and start doing it !!

----------

